# LED spotlights



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Anyone building LED spotlights this year?
Any good plans out there?

Krough


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've built some weatherproof ones I'm testing. They're pretty good so far. The reds and greens are awesome, but the orange one I made leaves a little to be desired in the line of intensity.

If they survive a rainstorm or two, I'll be posting the how-to for them and the power supply I built (that elimintates the need for batteries and is also weatherproof).


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Are you using high intensity LED's?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Working on mine also. I'll be all ready when Second Best Hong Kong ships me the rest that I ordered, lol.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Here are the ones I built this year. I knew there was a project I forgot to post lol...










these are the high intensity (5v) and they are in 1 1/4 inch pipe, (to fit the 9volt). that's a cap, 2 90degree elbows, and some pipe between them.
Thanks to zombie-F for getting me started with resisters. thanks to my friend koumajutsu for the pipe idea.


----------



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

how long does the battery last with this set-up?

Thanks


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Black Cat and I spent the evening last night soldering together the lights for both the Castle facade, and the cemetery. I'm still intending to reduce the use of AC lighting wherever possible. I'll be wiring mine for 12v, and using a small rechargeable storage battery to power them all. The LEDs came with free resistors for 12v, and if you know of anyone who uses an electric trolling motor for their boat, those batteries have enough power to run all the LEDs in a haunt for nights on end.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

Can someone attach a good tutorial for making your own lights? My search isn't working properly.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Witch of Lomax Street said:


> Can someone attach a good tutorial for making your own lights? My search isn't working properly.


There are a couple over in the Prop How-To subforum. Here's one of them:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25530&highlight=LED+lights


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I am converting some of the cheap solar spotlights from Big Lots to 120v and using C9 LED xmas light bulbs. Yes, I said xmas. :lipsrsealedvil:

I was actually going to make a video of it this weekend.


----------



## provprops (Jun 18, 2014)

That would be cool. Are there issues with positioning and direction of the lights?


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

be careful with the C9 bulbs they through out a lot of heat they may melt the housings


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

The_Caretaker said:


> be careful with the C9 bulbs they through out a lot of heat they may melt the housings


Sorry I should clarify, they are LED lights in a C9 housing that will screw into a standard candelabra socket. Not the old school incandescent ones.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> There are a couple over in the Prop How-To subforum. Here's one of them:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25530&highlight=LED+lights


This is the tutorial I used too. Very easy and the lights work great. I must have 60 or so in my display. This also shows how to do them using an old computer power supply for power. I am a battery hater myself.

This guy is the lighting guru.


----------

